# Trunk not closing perfectly...



## tomppaa (May 11, 2004)

My NX's trunk doesn't close perfectly, it leaves about 2/5" too wide space between the body & lid. When I close the trunk it sounds like it wouldn't close at all, but it locks. And one thing (at least i assume it's because of it) that makes me crazy is the enormous wheel noise which is a result of the "open" trunk... The trunk won't open correctly from the lever inside the car (won't pop up) and if i close the driver's door after i've pulled the lever the trunk locks itself again....................... I've checked the trunk seals and the latch and they're OK. Should I check anything else? Any other ways to mute my cabin?
Thanks.


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

tomppaa said:


> My NX's trunk doesn't close perfectly, it leaves about 2/5" too wide space between the body & lid. When I close the trunk it sounds like it wouldn't close at all, but it locks. And one thing (at least i assume it's because of it) that makes me crazy is the enormous wheel noise which is a result of the "open" trunk... The trunk won't open correctly from the lever inside the car (won't pop up) and if i close the driver's door after i've pulled the lever the trunk locks itself again....................... I've checked the trunk seals and the latch and they're OK. Should I check anything else? Any other ways to mute my cabin?
> Thanks.


I have the same problem with my 91 se-r. Sucks dont it. Umm you might want to try to just adjust it with the nuts and bolts. It helped a little with me, but didn't solve my problem. Hope it helps bro.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I got that problem with my 91 GXE. It closes, i can hear it latch, but it still has about 1/2 inch of play to it. The lever doesn't work either. Gets annoying when i'm driving sometimes, hearing it bounce, but i jsut drain it out with BASS


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

dmanars said:


> I have the same problem with my 91 se-r. Sucks dont it. Umm you might want to try to just adjust it with the nuts and bolts. It helped a little with me, but didn't solve my problem. Hope it helps bro.


I am not a "body shop" guy, but I agree w/dmanars. I had the same problem and my godfather (who is a "body shop" guy) loosened the screws and adjusted the latch and re-tightened it. In my case, it was after I stuffed a bunch of stuff in the trunk then pushed (hard) on the trunk to force it closed. Once I emptied the trunk, I had the problem.


----------



## tomppaa (May 11, 2004)

Hmm I'm not sure if it's the latch or not, anyways it's a bit loose... and I have no idea how to tighten it up, it's not too spacy out there to stick screwdrivers into  I was wondering if it could be the pumps that hold the trunk lid up when it's open? darufone did that tightening up thingie sort it out? Thanks for advice mates ;D


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

darufone said:


> I am not a "body shop" guy, but I agree w/dmanars. I had the same problem and my godfather (who is a "body shop" guy) loosened the screws and adjusted the latch and re-tightened it. In my case, it was after I stuffed a bunch of stuff in the trunk then pushed (hard) on the trunk to force it closed. Once I emptied the trunk, I had the problem.


I was thinking i might be able to bend the hindges down. But if i bend them wrong, Im not prepared to suffer those consuqences.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i got the same problem with mine. the pop welds on the latch (not the part on the lid) came off so i had to drill holes and bolt it down. i got it tight so it doens't jiggle or rattle around but now i can't open it from the inside.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

i have a similar problem with the hood of my coupe, i really have to ape to open it and then it slams shut, so i have to prop it open.


----------



## tomppaa (May 11, 2004)

sno said:


> i got the same problem with mine. the pop welds on the latch (not the part on the lid) came off so i had to drill holes and bolt it down. i got it tight so it doens't jiggle or rattle around but now i can't open it from the inside.


But it does close perfectly now?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i wouldn't say perfectly but it's close enough for me.


----------

